# Action Cameras



## Siphaeon (Oct 11, 2018)

I think best bang for a buck is to buy the "new" GoPro 5 2018. It's cheap (seen as low as 130€ where as Black goes for 300-350€ here) and it's actually the GP5 Black. It has severely gimped specs but all you need to do is to load modified firmware (only thing modified is the check up that confirms you are trying to update the right camera) in and you got yourself a legit Black version with all the bells and whistles (because it is the same camera).


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah the GoPro Hero 2018 is a good choice on a budget and then upgrade the firmware to make it a Hero 5 Black

But if you have the coin get a Hero 7 Black. The stabilization on it is far superior


----------



## Siphaeon (Oct 11, 2018)

bazman said:


> But if you have the coin get a Hero 7 Black. The stabilization on it is far superior


That is true, though it leads to another option: Instead of extra 200-250€ for GP7B, buy a triaxial gimbal like Zhiyun, EVO or FeiyuTech. (got mine for 170€ iirc). Yes, it's bulkier but has much more to offer than GP stabilization. If you need as compact as possible, GP7B hands down.

So for steady vids, option A) GP5mod+gimbal and option B) GP7B (costs bit more).

And for what I've tested, GP5 stabilization alone isn't that bad either if you're on a tight budget. Mounting the camera affects the results quite a bit.


----------

